# 2014 Rogue Antenna Replacement.



## ricio01 (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone know the nut size for the antenna Base.?

Thanks, Ricio


----------



## ricio01 (Jan 7, 2018)

I just changed the Antenna on my 2014 Rogue . FYI the NUT size is 7/8 Inch.

Ricio


----------

